# einfach verkettete liste sortieren



## RomanWPunkt (7. Februar 2014)

Hi!
Mal wieder eine dumme Frage.

Wie kann ich am besten eine einfach verkettete liste alphabetisch sortieren?


```
struct person
{
  char *name;
  struct person *next;
  BOOL first;
};
```

Möchte ich nach Namen sortieren. Viele Personen sind auch doppelt drinnen, die sollten auch "verschwinden"..

LG


----------



## Cromon (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Ich denke das lässt sich gleich hier weiterdiskutieren:
http://www.tutorials.de/c-c/397406-duplikate-nicht-aufscheinen-lassen-c.html

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## RomanWPunkt (7. Februar 2014)

danke. Aber ich glaube das hilft mir iwie nicht sonderlich weiter.

Lg


----------



## Cromon (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo

In dem Thread geht es darum doppelt vorkommende Personen aus der Liste zu löschen sowie sie alphabetisch zu sortieren. Das ist genau das was du hier erfragst.

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

für verkettete Listen empfiehlt zum sortieren der Mergesort-Algorithmus. Das Entfernen doppelter Einträge sollte sich in den Merge-Schritt integrieren lassen. Alternative kannst du auch mit einem beliebigen anderen Algorithmus sortieren und nachträglich in einem zusätzlichen Durchlauf durch die Liste die doppelten Elemente entfernen.

Grüße
Matthias


----------

